# MRTG help.



## manilaboy1vic (Jan 16, 2014)

Hi,

I have SNMP and MRTG running on my FreeBSD 9.2 machine.

However, I am seeing an issue with the Cron entry to get the graphs running correctly.

The guide I used said to use this entry:


```
*/5     *       *       *       *       root    /usr/bin/env LANG=C /usr/local/bin/mrtg /path/to/mrtg.cfg --logging /var/log/mrtg.log
```

That fails for me.  I get the following output back.


```
Can't locate MRTG_lib.pm in @INC (@INC contains: /usr/local/bin/../lib/mrtg2 /usr/local/bin
/usr/local/lib/perl5/5.14.2/BSDPAN /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14.2/mach
/usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14.2 /usr/local/lib/perl5/5.14.2/mach
/usr/local/lib/perl5/5.14.2 .) at /usr/local/bin/mrtg line 89.
BEGIN failed--compilation aborted at /usr/local/bin/mrtg line 89.
```

Basically, I cannot run this command `/usr/local/bin/mrtg  /usr/local/etc/mrtg/mrtg.cfg` from anywhere but the MRTG work directory located here:

`root@yeaguy:/usr/ports/net-mgmt/mrtg/work/mrtg-2.17.4/lib/mrtg2 # /usr/local/bin/mrtg  /usr/local/etc/mrtg/mrtg.cfg
root@yeaguy:/usr/ports/net-mgmt/mrtg/work/mrtg-2.17.4/lib/mrtg2 #`

Error from home directory:

`root@yeaguy:~ # /usr/local/bin/mrtg  /usr/local/etc/mrtg/mrtg.cfg
Can't locate MRTG_lib.pm in @INC (@INC contains: /usr/local/bin/../lib/mrtg2 /usr/local/bin /usr/local/lib/perl5/5.14.2/BSDPAN /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14.2/mach /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14.2 /usr/local/lib/perl5/5.14.2/mach /usr/local/lib/perl5/5.14.2 .) at /usr/local/bin/mrtg line 89.
BEGIN failed--compilation aborted at /usr/local/bin/mrtg line 89.
root@yeaguy:~ #`

line 89 of /usr/local/bin/mrtg is 
	
	



```
use MRTG_lib "2.100016";
```

I tried to make some symbolic links but I'm still stuck.  Can run the `mrtg` error free unless I'm in /usr/ports/net-mgmt/mrtg/work/mrtg-2.17.4/lib/mrtg2

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## manilaboy1vic (Jan 16, 2014)

I may have figured it out.  I just copied all the files from 
	
	



```
/usr/ports/net-mgmt/mrtg/work/mrtg-2.17.4/lib/mrtg2
```
 to 
	
	



```
/usr/local/bin
```
 and was able to manually run the mrtg command.

We'll see how crontab handles it.


----------



## Terry_Kennedy (Jan 16, 2014)

manilaboy1vic said:
			
		

> I may have figured it out.  I just copied all the files from
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This sounds like you didn't do a `make install` after you built the MRTG port.


----------

